# ID pls, Plant from the Wild



## Bjornberg (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm sorry I only have the one image. I obtained a couple of these plants from a river in Oregon. Any help with the ID would be much appreciated!


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Im new so this may not be right but to me it looks like that red steamed ludwiga. Probably wrong but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Ludwigia peploides_ to me. Somebody in our club gave it a try one time and it didn't take. Can't hurt to give it another go.

http://www.northwestweeds.nsw.gov.au/images/Ludwigia peploides ssp montevidensis LRT web.jpg


----------



## Bjornberg (Jul 19, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like _Ludwigia peploides_ to me. Somebody in our club gave it a try one time and it didn't take. Can't hurt to give it another go.
> 
> http://www.northwestweeds.nsw.gov.au/images/Ludwigia peploides ssp montevidensis LRT web.jpg


Oh wow! It really does look like Ludwigia peploides. Thanks so much you two!


----------

